
Open Library - nomdep
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Library
======
nomdep
Fun fact: The Open Library is the largest and most well known project still
using the web.py framework.

That's because Aron Swartz (you remember him) and Anand Chitipothu were the
creators of both projects.

